# ICD-10 Implementation Distance Learning Course



## cmranvik (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone taken the AAPC's ICD-10 Implementation Distance Learning course?  I recently completed, and found it disappointing -- especially with the ICD-10 coding chapters.


----------



## Susan (Aug 26, 2011)

Just wondering what aspect of the ICD-10 did you find disappointing?


----------



## cmranvik (Aug 26, 2011)

Overall, I felt the presentation of the course was sloppy.  It was repetitive in places, and I found some incorrect answers on the chapter tests.  The ICD-10-CM/PCS coding guidelines were crammed into two very long chapters, and presented in a way that was confusing (and I'm an experienced coder).  There were even a few instances of the narrator making comments about the course content to someone (an editor??).


----------

